# Surrogacy in India - article - interesting



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Just thought I'd share this with the rest of my FF's...

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23704838-details/Couple+back+home+with+twins+after+months+of+legal+battles/article.do


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

What a lovely story - thanks for sharing with us.  It gives hope that dreams do come true.


Amanda


----------

